# Re: Rim widening/ 275/40/17



## GTOART (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Rim widening/ 275/40/17*

Here is what I would like to do to the rear stock 17x8" rims and all advice is welcome neg or pos. I want to add 1 & 1/2 inches to the inside of the rims (done by weldcraft) and mount a pair of 275/40/17 BFG G-Force T/A Drag Radials. I'm going to have Skulte make a pair of wheel adapters (3/4" or 1" thick) and run the Pedders 5/16 drag springs, shocks, and diff insert with a 10mm spring spacer top and bottom ( if needed) without any modification to the fenders. I'm kinda old school and like that rake look but my Question is wether I will have enough Clearance with this set up without rubbing issues. I'm looking to have the Tires about even or just past the Rear Fenders when installed. I know Pedders makes 1 & 1/2" drag springs but I think that would be over kill. So the main question is will I have the clearance needed at the outer fender lip? I'm not to worried about the inside clearance since that can be adjusted with the thickness of the Skulte wheel adapters. I was wondering if anybody has been succesful with a similar set up. 

Thanks for any input,
Art


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

GTOART said:


> Here is what I would like to do to the rear stock 17x8" rims and all advice is welcome neg or pos. I want to add 1 & 1/2 inches to the inside of the rims (done by weldcraft) and mount a pair of 275/40/17 BFG G-Force T/A Drag Radials. I'm going to have Skulte make a pair of wheel adapters (3/4" or 1" thick) and run the Pedders 5/16 drag springs, shocks, and diff insert with a 10mm spring spacer top and bottom ( if needed) without any modification to the fenders. I'm kinda old school and like that rake look but my Question is wether I will have enough Clearance with this set up without rubbing issues. I'm looking to have the Tires about even or just past the Rear Fenders when installed. I know Pedders makes 1 & 1/2" drag springs but I think that would be over kill. So the main question is will I have the clearance needed at the outer fender lip? I'm not to worried about the inside clearance since that can be adjusted with the thickness of the Skulte wheel adapters. I was wondering if anybody has been succesful with a similar set up.
> 
> Thanks for any input,
> Art


Personally, I'd only go 1" wider and leave the spacers off. I have 275 on my stockers and they are fine. I had 275/60-17's on my '01 Durango on the factory 17X9" rims and they looked like they were stretching to fit. I seen some 285's on the same rim and they actually looked better. I think 275's on a 9" rim would be perfect with a 40 series tire. You need some curb rash protection, and a 275 on a 9.5" rim would be streached. 

If you get drag srpings, you'll not have any fender issues at all. Was told the King spring's actually lift about a 1/4" of an inch but settle within time. Many guys have gotten drag bags and have had no issues as well. 

My 245/45's up front actually look taller now than the 275/40's out back. Maybe I'll go to 285/40's in the back and still get another 1" wider rims in the back. The more sidewall, the better hook..right? Plus the 285's are only .3" taller which wouldn't really mess up the speedo very much. Plus it will better match the look of the front.

Anyway, before I go off in a tangent, hope I added light to your question!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

We have a guy here in Nor-Cal with that similar Pedders setup Running 275/40/17 M/T Drs on stock wheels, no rubbing what so ever,
He also tried Justice Pete's 315's and fender only came within an inch on a real hard launch
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143774


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah the 275's will fit on the stock rim


----------

